# Comet V Observations and Others



## Viewliner (Jul 12, 2003)

Interesting thing I noticed on the comet V's, the one door in the cab end of cab cars can only be opened on High-Level platforms, which is different from previous designs. Anybody else realize this?

Yesterday I got to see a few interesting trains in Short Hills. Including:

3 car train for murray hill with 2 cab cars including Comet V Cab behind locomotive "F" end facing rear of train (Note above observation).

2 Diesel Powered trains, 1 with all Comet I equipment. (Rare on the M&E)

Basically got to see every generation of Comet equipment, ALP-44's, 46's, and GP Diesels.  B)


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 13, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Interesting thing I noticed on the comet V's, the one door in the cab end of cab cars can only be opened on High-Level platforms, which is different from previous designs. Anybody else realize this?
> Yesterday I got to see a few interesting trains in Short Hills. Including:
> 
> 3 car train for murray hill with 2 cab cars including Comet V Cab behind locomotive "F" end facing rear of train (Note above observation).
> ...


Sounds like a cool day of train watching. I will be up in Summit in a few weeks. Plan to do a little myself.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 13, 2003)

Sounds like fun, another good place for train watching (NJ Transit) is Hoboken Terminal. Summit should have a lot of action considering its the stop before the Gladstone Branch splits from the Morristown line. Where are you from anyway?

Have fun. B)


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 13, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Sounds like fun, another good place for train watching (NJ Transit) is Hoboken Terminal. Summit should have a lot of action considering its the stop before the Gladstone Branch splits from the Morristown line. Where are you from anyway?
> Have fun. B)


Im from the Atlanta, Georgia area. How about yourself? I will actually be getting to New Jersey by way of the Crescent. This will be my 32nd trip on this particular train. Cant wait!


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh and of course, I will have a room in the viewliner sleeper.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 13, 2003)

Northern NJ near the Short Hills/Millburn area. Deluxe or Standard?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 13, 2003)

Standard. It will just be me and a freind of mine.


----------

